# Wiring rough in.



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Completed my electrical rough in around three weeks ago, the inspector showed up a week ago inspected and passed my job. I am away from home for another three weeks, then I will be back to work in the shop insulating, and installing the 6mil. vapor barrier. I was going to have a contractor do it but when they quoted $6500.00 I decided to do it myself.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I had been wondering what you have been up to. Don't you hate it when the day job interferes with the important things in life?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice

personal view but I would never bury the wires in the studs but rather do conduit left exposed on wall assembles and leave pipe chases, as every shop I have ever known goes through an evolution where what worked yesterday doesnt work today, therefor future expenses tend to rise exponentially when the wires are buried.

2 cents


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you considered having your walls blown in like this? If you hang your ceiling they can blow the walls and ceiling all in the same day. It is also great for sound.


----------

